# Anyone change theie speakers in their Cross Sport



## samwoo (Apr 16, 2020)

*Anyone change the speakers in their Cross Sport*

Has anyone changed the speakers in their Cross Sport because for 41k what an embarrassment? The fender system is no big woop but the standard system wow.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

just do a search....on google. I have seen ONE thread where someone put in all aftermarket speakers, did not touch the headunit. Another thread on this forum where the guy put in a plug and play "Match" system for a powered sub. The match system is made by some company in europe that supplied OEM speaker setups for various car companies. While it is plug and play, it is essentially a wood box with speakers in it. You need to conceal it and the amp somewhere. Lastly, there are various threads where people have installed a spare tire mounted, powered sub. The JBL brand sells one that looks like the best, there are probably 4 of them out there. It mounts inside of your spare tire and is totally concealed. You tap into the rear speaker wires for the sound signal and need to run a power line from the battery under the hood to the trunk. Not THAT hard, but you are taking things apart.

Oh, this is all on the atlas, havent seen anything on a cross sport.

there is one other kit out there by enfig stere that uses a mini pioneer amp that is plug and play. It mounts behind the cd player int he glove box and doubles the wattage of the OEM system. There are a few on the jetta forums who have used it. It has been tested on the Tiguan. I ordered it for the atlas and while enfig thinks it should work, I have not seen anyone with it installed.

All in all, there is not much out there on the internet yet.


----------



## samwoo (Apr 16, 2020)

speed51133! said:


> just do a search....on google. I have seen ONE thread where someone put in all aftermarket speakers, did not touch the headunit. Another thread on this forum where the guy put in a plug and play "Match" system for a powered sub. The match system is made by some company in europe that supplied OEM speaker setups for various car companies. While it is plug and play, it is essentially a wood box with speakers in it. You need to conceal it and the amp somewhere. Lastly, there are various threads where people have installed a spare tire mounted, powered sub. The JBL brand sells one that looks like the best, there are probably 4 of them out there. It mounts inside of your spare tire and is totally concealed. You tap into the rear speaker wires for the sound signal and need to run a power line from the battery under the hood to the trunk. Not THAT hard, but you are taking things apart.
> 
> Oh, this is all on the atlas, havent seen anything on a cross sport.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm going to look online at the salvage yards. I think I can get an OEM spare tire sub for a reasonable price. It is standard on the Fender system across many different VW car models for several years now


----------



## samwoo (Apr 16, 2020)

*found OEM sub woofers online*



samwoo said:


> Thanks, I'm going to look online at the salvage yards. I think I can get an OEM spare tire sub for a reasonable price. It is standard on the Fender system across many different VW car models for several years now



Year
Part
Model	Description	Part
Grade	Stock#	US
Price	Dealer Info	Dist
mile
2014
Speaker
Volkswagen Beetle/Bug	FENDER SUBWOOFER 5C3035591B-50188	A	PP107	$181.25	Archer Auto Company, Inc. USA-MA(Lawrence) E-mail 800-237-8370 / 978-689-0034
Live Chat	174
2013
Speaker
Volkswagen Beetle/Bug	FENDER BASSMAN SUBWOOFER SPEAKER, N	A	E90191	$156.22	Central Auto Recyclers USA-NH(Concord) E-mail 800-258-3215/603-224-5329
Live Chat	195
2013
Speaker
Volkswagen Beetle/Bug	FENDER BASSMAN SUBWOOFER SPEAKER, N	A	E90191	$156.22	Robertson Auto Salvage USA-MA(Wareham) E-mail 1-800-551-7000
Live Chat	151
2012
Speaker
Volkswagen Beetle/Bug	FENDER SUBWOOFER, TRUNK MOUNTED 19072P	$150	All Star Import & American Auto USA-TX(Kennedale) Request_Quote 817-572-5009 Request_Insurance_Quote
Live Chat	1435
2014
Speaker
Volkswagen Beetle/Bug	FENDER SUBWOOFER 5C3035591B-50188	A	PP107	$125	Borges Foreign Auto USA-MA(Dighton) Request_Quote 1-800-662-6150 Request_Insurance_Quote
Live Chat	132
2013
Speaker
Volkswagen Beetle/Bug	FENDER BASSMAN SUBWOOFER SPEAKER, N	A	E90191	$124.98	Terryville Auto Parts USA-CT(Terryville) Request_Quote 1-860-589-0942 / 800-834-5890 Request_Insurance_Quote
Live Chat	65
2012
Speaker
Volkswagen Beetle/Bug	FENDER SPEAKER BOX IN TRUNK	A	162829	$100	European Import Auto Parts USA-TN(Powell) E-mail 865-945-1184	667
2013
Speaker
Volkswagen Beetle/Bug	LEFT & RIGHT FENDER TWEETER SPEAKERS	A	E90191	$99.98	Central Auto Recyclers USA-NH(Concord) E-mail 800-258-3215/603-224-5329
Live Chat	195
2013
Speaker
Volkswagen Beetle/Bug	LEFT & RIGHT FENDER TWEETER SPEAKERS	A	E90191	$99.98	Robertson Auto Salvage USA-MA(Wareham) E-mail 1-800-551-7000
Live Chat	151
2012
Speaker
Volkswagen Beetle/Bug	SUBWOFER, FENDER BRAND, OEM	A	WP2950	$80	Royal Used Auto Parts USA-NY(Corona) Request_Quote 732-382-0754 , for engine and transmissions: 718-779-8729 Request_Insurance_Quote
Live Chat	30
2013
Speaker
Volkswagen Beetle/Bug	LEFT & RIGHT FENDER TWEETER SPEAKERS	A	E90191	$79.98	Terryville Auto Parts USA-CT(Terryville) Request_Quote 1-860-589-0942 / 800-834-5890 Request_Insurance_Quote
Live Chat	65
2012
Speaker
Volkswagen Beetle/Bug	SET OF 2 TWEETER SPEAKERS	A	180036	$65	Rebuilt Cars Corporation USA-IL(Joliet) Request_Quote 630-527-0524 Request_Insurance_Quote
Live Chat


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

More complicated than you realize...you need to have your in dash stereo programmed by the dealer to recognize it. The unit is called a helix sub. Helix is made by the Match company I mentioned earlier. People have retrofitted in Jettas, search for "helix retrofit". It's kind of complicates and not worth it when you can just get an aftermarket one.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

samwoo said:


> Has anyone changed the speakers in their Cross Sport because for 41k what an embarrassment? The fender system is no big woop but the standard system wow.


It is indeed crap. I replaced the original speakers with Infinity Kappa components, and with a small JL amp (75 x 4) it blew away the fender system. I didn't have a CS but entertainment wise the cars are the same.



speed51133! said:


> The JBL brand sells one that looks like the best.
> 
> there is one other kit out there by enfig stere that uses a mini pioneer amp that is plug and play.


I used the JBL BassPro because it fit in the spare. I had the seats down all the time and didn't want to build a box under the floor. For plug and play it was great, and easier to remove when I sold it then if I had built a box.

The connectors used in the einfig harness/amp are available separately from Scosche and Metra. The amp I used had speaker inputs so it was pretty simple to extend the harness wires and the sound was so much better even without a proper line-out converter. The amp and both ends of the harness cost less than $75 more than the einfig. The einfig setup will give you a lot more volume even with the OE speakers, but it's a low-current chip amp so it won't give you much benefit at low volume levels and it doesn't have the headroom to increase the bass levels much before it clips (which is probably only an issue for most people if you aren't adding a sub).


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

brian81 said:


> It is indeed crap. I replaced the original speakers with Infinity Kappa components, and with a small JL amp (75 x 4) it blew away the fender system. I didn't have a CS but entertainment wise the cars are the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly, spot on.

I assume by "clip" you mean the sound cuts out. I experienced that today.

I think the enfig kit WITH a bass pro will be an overall nice setup for all. If you DIY it will cost about 600.


----------



## dmazyn (Feb 16, 2017)

I am planning a full SQ install in my cross sport. I am in the process of building custom Sail panel for the tweeters but will have full 3 way component setup up front, 12 inch sub in tire area. Will be using the factory head unit just running audio to a DSP.

I had this all in my 2017 GTI so have most of the parts just upgrading the DSP and Sub box for better fit in the cross sport.


----------



## samwoo (Apr 16, 2020)

brian81 said:


> It is indeed crap. I replaced the original speakers with Infinity Kappa components, and with a small JL amp (75 x 4) it blew away the fender system. I didn't have a CS but entertainment wise the cars are the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I followed your lead and bought 
4 Infinity Kappa 62IX 6-1/2" 2-Way Speakers KAPPA-62IXAM
and
Rockford Fosgate prime R300X4 300 Watt 4-Channel Class AB Car Amplifier*


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

what about the oem tweeters? will you just abandon them?

That is also a pretty low-end amp that has been replaced by RF. The replacement, Rockford Fosgate R2-300X4, is a class D, the one you got is AB.


----------



## samwoo (Apr 16, 2020)

speed51133! said:


> what about the oem tweeters? will you just abandon them?
> 
> That is also a pretty low-end amp that has been replaced by RF. The replacement, Rockford Fosgate R2-300X4, is a class D, the one you got is AB.


*I don't have the fender system so im not sure if the regular Atlas crosspost has tweeters i see what you say about the amp and im switching amps thanks*


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

samwoo said:


> *I don't have the fender system so im not sure if the regular Atlas crosspost has tweeters i see what you say about the amp and im switching amps thanks*


the regular system has tweeters in the door by the door handle, not just the fender.


----------



## grayghost42 (Jan 9, 2021)

brian81 said:


> It is indeed crap. I replaced the original speakers with Infinity Kappa components, and with a small JL amp (75 x 4) it blew away the fender system. I didn't have a CS but entertainment wise the cars are the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@brian81 - Thanks for posting details of your setup. Would you be able to list the harness adapter that you used from einfig? They don’t list the Atlas Cross Sport as a supported vehicle - maybe it was the ENFIG_AAI4_VW16?


https://enfigcarstereo.com/ENFIG_AAI4_VW16.html


----------



## samwoo (Apr 16, 2020)

all in all, it cost me about $1000 but it sounds great. To me well worth it had the best buy do the work joined the geek squad for $199 and the install was free plus no need to buy the stuff there


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

I added a sub in a custom box inside the spare tire. Added an amp for it as well and an amp for the stock speakers. I have not changed the speakers but plan to down the road.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

Anyone add a spare tire sub when there wasn’t one to begin with? I didn’t opt for the fender system


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

did you see the post JUST above yours?


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

speed51133! said:


> did you see the post JUST above yours?


Yes but looking to see if anyone added specifically the spare tire sub when there was none to begin with. I think JBL and Rockford has one.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Yes, and I specifically just did just that.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

speed51133! said:


> Yes, and I specifically just did just that.


awesome! any pics? where did you tap into for audio? how about power?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Spare tire subwoofer by Cerwin-Vega...


For those wanting to add the spare tire subwoofer as we did. Here you go. Tap into the left rear door speaker! Here is the wiring diagram/list😉, any questions please feel free to ask and or send a message I will be more then happy to walk you through and send pics etc. even FaceTime It hits...




www.vwvortex.com





read the whole thread.


----------



## Enigma1914 (Mar 17, 2021)

samwoo said:


> *I followed your lead and bought
> 4 Infinity Kappa 62IX 6-1/2" 2-Way Speakers KAPPA-62IXAM
> and
> Rockford Fosgate prime R300X4 300 Watt 4-Channel Class AB Car Amplifier*


Can you provide a list of material that you needed e.g wiring harnesses, etc? I am going to go your route and have Best Buy install. I want to make sure that I purchase all the pieces they will need to complete the install. Thank you this looks great!


----------

